# Guide Problems "To Be Announced"



## jab5325 (Apr 15, 2010)

All of a sudden, yesterday, my HR-23 started showing "To Be Announced" for most channels on the guide.

Any ideas as to what the issue is? It seems to be mostly the SD channels. Here's signal strengths (bright and sunny weather too):

101:
98 94 97 0 96 100 95 100
96 96 96 0 96 100 95 100
95 100 97 0 96 100 97 100
96 95 97 95 98 100 97 100

99c:
91 92 88 93 87 88 83 91
84 87 82 89 87 89 N/A for the rest

99s:
72 72 0 0 67 95 N/A N/A
N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A 73 0
97 97 0 0 51 71 73 82
N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A

103s:
90 0 0 88 0 0 N/A N/A
N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A 74 92
60 42 95 94 96 42 74
N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A

103ca:
N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A
95 95 93 95 90 94 92 95
89 94 95 95 91 94 97 97
N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A

103cb:
95 95 93 93 93 95 91 93
92 93 91 94 90 92 N/A N/A
N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A
N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A

SWM:
100 100 100 0 96 96 96 96
96 N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A
N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A
N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A N/A


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

First thing to try is simply resetting the DVR. Reset it twice within 30-min to flush the Guide cache and rebuild the Guide data.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Amazing how many problems are being reported with the 23s lately.

Rich


----------



## Clark143 (Mar 18, 2007)

HR21 doing the same. My inlaws HR21 doing it too.


----------



## Garyunc (Oct 8, 2006)

Used to happen to my HR23 a lot. 1 reboot always fixed the issue. Hasn't happened lately (knock on wood).


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Usually if the guide data is not working two restarts within 30 minutes should clear it up. But don't forget about running the system test as well. Press & hold {INFO} then "Run System Test" .. If something is wrong with the setup, it will be noted after the test runs These tests are pretty extensive.


----------



## jab5325 (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks for the help. Restarting it twice within 30 minutes fixed my issue.

However, I still have other problems.

Occasionally, a message pops up on screen saying that the "SWM is connected." Nothing seems to have been affected by this though, but I doubt this phenomenon is normal.

I also periodically get 771 messages on certain channels, especially the locals. The picture/audio gets choppy at times for seemingly no reason.

I'm not sure if I need a re-alignment or if my SWM/box is starting to crap out.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jab5325 said:


> Thanks for the help. Restarting it twice within 30 minutes fixed my issue.
> 
> However, I still have other problems.
> 
> ...


Realignment is the easiest thing to do. It should clear those problem up. If not, they'll have to dig deeper. Belong to the PP?

Rich


----------



## jab5325 (Apr 15, 2010)

Yep, I have the protection plan, just haven't gotten around to calling yet.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jab5325 said:


> Yep, I have the protection plan, just haven't gotten around to calling yet.


Why suffer? Call them and make sure you get a morning appointment.

Rich


----------

